# Point and Shoot Camera around 15k



## z3rO (Jan 8, 2013)

*What's your budget?*
Around 15k ± 1k

*Camera type?*
Point and Shoot Camera

*Do you care for manual exposure controls?*
I rarely tinker with these settings, good to have it but can do without it also.

*What will you be shooting with this camera?*
This camera will mostly be used for indoor shots, rarely for outdoor ones.

*Video?*
Would prefer 1080p recording but its not a must.

*Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?*
Canon SX240 HS

*Any brand preference? Like/dislike*
Like : Canon
Dislike : Samsung

*From where will you be buying?*
Local store (most probably I'll purchase it tomorrow)

*Any other features you need?*
Viewfinder, Image stabilization, Continuous drive/burst mode, Panorama (these are not a must)

*Anything else you'd like to say?*
IQ should be good.. 

Thank you.


----------



## nac (Jan 8, 2013)

SX240 is a very good camera, if you can get it under 16k from a local store.. fine and good.

If you can't...
HX10V or TZ25. If still these two are selling at higher than your budget. 

WX150


----------



## z3rO (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks again for your quick and informative reply. I'll surely check out the other models recommended by you.


I went through some reviews of Sony HX10V and now I'm pretty much confused in between SX240 and HX10V. Budget kept aside, which one among SX240 and HX10V is a better performer, or which one would you choose..??


----------



## nac (Jan 9, 2013)

^ Definitely SX240.


----------



## z3rO (Jan 9, 2013)

Guess what.. I got SX240 for 16.2K in the market..  
I read the above post just after checking out from the shop  but couldn't post due to crappy GPRS services in my area..

They were offering SX260 for 17.2K but GPS isn't important for me and that was out of my budget too.. HX10V was available for 15.4K there..


----------



## nac (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats... Happy clicking.


----------



## z3rO (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 10, 2013)

piyoosh528 said:


> Guess what.. I got SX240 for 16.2K in the market..
> I read the above post just after checking out from the shop  but couldn't post due to crappy GPRS services in my area..
> 
> They were offering SX260 for 17.2K but GPS isn't important for me and that was out of my budget too.. HX10V was available for 15.4X there..


congrats 
happy clicking


----------



## z3rO (Jan 10, 2013)

^^ Thanks..


----------



## rider (Jan 31, 2013)

My friend has also the same budget (15k) and asking me to suggest a camera for this price. He is doing journalism so DSLR is the main preference. For this budget he can only get some second hand. Can anybody suggest me which camera would be best for him?


----------

